

Anticipatory Computing: The Next Big Thing Is Enabling Laziness - radley
http://tomtunguz.com/iot-and-laziness

======
radley
I think there's a step in between where we are now and making true
anticipation work. For now, our next app is all about setting up routine
timers w/ conditions. Over time, the conditions may evolve into something that
seems more and more anticipatory, but I think user-set exceptions will always
be necessary to make it viable.

